
Gawker Reaches Settlement with Hulk Hogan for $31M - keepper
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mattdrange/2016/11/02/gawker-media-close-to-reaching-settlement-with-hulk-hogan/
======
pinewurst
Quoting Nick Denton, "As the most unpalatable part of the deal, three true
stories — about Hulk Hogan, the claim by Shiva Ayyadurai that he invented
email and the feud between the founders of Tinder — are being removed from the
web."

The Shiva Ayyadurai "INVENTOR OF EMAIL!!!" thing is especially egregious and
shouldn't be forgotten.

[http://www.bostonmagazine.com/2012/05/shiva-ayyaduri-
email-u...](http://www.bostonmagazine.com/2012/05/shiva-ayyaduri-email-us-
postal-service/)

